# ahhh I've been using purified water instead of distilled water in my humi



## AceRockefeller (Aug 11, 2013)

So for some reason i've been using bottled water in my humidor instead of distilled. My cigars have been somewhat bitter lately, but that could also be due to my noobiness?

Is there anyway to save my cigars, or are they ruined?


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

They're fine. change to distilled.


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

Just watch for any mold, and switch. Shouldn't be a major issue.


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

You should probably get a new humidifier (unless your current one is really expensive or high quality, in which case it should be fine) and fill it with distilled water. I would also clean out the humidor with distilled water. I don't think you need to get rid of these cigars, but I would isolate them from the new ones you decide to buy. Put new cigars in their own box or, better yet, their own humidor. 

The main difference between distilled water and purified water is that purified water contains more nutrients and minerals that are disseminated through your humidifier. They can leave behind dust, crusty spots, and even help microorganisms grow. Having said that, it depends on how long you've been using purified water, but your cigars are probably okay.


----------



## AceRockefeller (Aug 11, 2013)

Great, thank you guys for the advice. I will immediatly switch to distilled. I don't know why i just assumed bottled water was distilled.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Distllled is best not because of what non distilled will put into the humi, but for what it will leave behind in your humidifying medium. 

Only water vapor will be dispersed from your humidifying media regardless of what type of water is used...the concentrated impurities in that water will be left behind in your media of choice, be it beads, KL, or whatever, and will be ripe grounds for growth of whatever was in that water or whatever is in the air that exchanges when you open it, which will then spread throughout another moist organic media - your cigars - and the humidified interior wood of your humi.

It would take a while for any damage to cigars or humidor to happen, and it might never happen at all but better be safe than sorry. 

Distilled is definitely the way to go, and it's super cheap!


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

B-daddy said:


> They're fine. change to distilled.


^^
This
+1
Don't sweat it. Your cigars are not ruined. Your humidifier and humidor are fine.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

The flavor of cigars do *not* change based on the type of water you use to humidify. 20 years ago I used tap water. @Engineer99 is correct.

OP: You're fine using any water, but distilled is best for the humidifying material. If you're really paranoid just buy new humidifying material. Unless you've been resting your cigars for a year, you will not notice any difference at all.

K.I.S.S.


----------



## thejrusso101 (Oct 14, 2013)

Your cigars should be fine. The humidifier on the other hand may not be as effective depending on how long you have been using tap water for. Tap water has alot of minerals that can clog up a humidifier and even cause mold in long term cases. So I suggest getting a new humidifier if you have been doing this for a long period of time.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

If you really want to do it right get your hands on some deionized water. But, honestly that is totally unnecessary. Just get a gallon or two of distilled and you'll be set for years.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Its not the sticks that it will have an effect on, its your humidifier. If you are just using water and the cheap foams humidifier chances are you will see no change. For other devices such as beads the minerals in the water change the chemical make up of the media so it changes its ability to regulate the humidity.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AceRockefeller said:


> So for some reason i've been using bottled water in my humidor instead of distilled. My cigars have been somewhat bitter lately, but that could also be due to my noobiness?
> 
> Is there anyway to save my cigars, or are they ruined?


Bitterness is usually a sign of to high an R/H or a very young cigar. As far as Water Distilled is best as tap water can lead to a mold problem as well as mineral deposits chlorine etc left behind.


----------

